# Coat



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All 

As most of you are aware Picnic has already caused a stir with her coat, at birth she looked like a black sable puppy then at 4 weeks old it was clear that her coat had a scattered mixture of solid black and tan hairs in a brindle pattern .. 

Now at 3.5 months old she also has a few sable hairs in her coat ... mainly her coat still has scattered colours of black and tan or cream with each hair being a solid colour from root to tip which is brindle, only a few hairs are sable with the black coloured tips and lighter undercoat .... I have actually cut out small sections of her coat and checked to see the black tips ... 

Have a peep and tell me what you think?? I would value your opinion on her coat .. is she brindle or could she be known as a brindle sable ..    





































Ok Picnic overload


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know of it's brindle or brindle sable ... very unusual though, and so pretty!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Sue ... I don't really mind what her coat is .. as long as she is mine   

I do love watching her coat change ... maybe I should call it brindle with part sable .. as that is the best way to describe it :S


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Jojo I'm not very expert at all but love her coat so unusual in a long coat breed! Do u think she maybe just looks sable because her coat is so long? Cos in that 2nd photo it defo looks brindle. Emma x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No idea either but fabulous colouring 

Harri x


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know but I think Picnic is gorgeous !! I love the mixture of color in her coat.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How unusual - you must be a very proud Mummy! 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Her coat is just lovely and I reckon you will see more changes as she grows, especially when her adult coat comes through.

I do love the ones who have unusual colouring and look forward to seeing how she develops.

Whatever she is she is a pretty girl


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

This is all quite interesting. I'm calling Basil Black and White Parti Roan at the moment! Strictly speaking he is a parti. However, he has a big patch on his back which is roaning and when I eventually clip him, he will have a large blue/grey patch. I really must get these coat changing photos over to you. I'll post some photos maybe on this thread later. I'm wondering if the predominant colour - in Picnic's case, Brindle, is the colour they are known by?

Love her colour by the way.......whatever it is called!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> Jojo I'm not very expert at all but love her coat so unusual in a long coat breed! Do u think she maybe just looks sable because her coat is so long? Cos in that 2nd photo it defo looks brindle. Emma x


Hi Emma, you are right she is brindle, however a few hairs mixed in with the solid hairs areactually cream with black tips .. which is sable ... I would say she is Brindle as the sable is minimal and the sable will be cut out next year which may leave her looking even lighter  ... what a crazy coat hey ...



sharplesfamily said:


> No idea either but fabulous colouring
> 
> Harri x


Hi Harri .... thank you .. xxx



giddiup101 said:


> I don't know but I think Picnic is gorgeous !! I love the mixture of color in her coat.


Thank you ... I must admit I am always looking at her coat, I really like it and I was so into the solid cream, black and choc before ... xxx



Turi said:


> How unusual - you must be a very proud Mummy!
> 
> Turi x


I love her whatever her colouring ... she could be rainbow colour and I would still be proud .. ha ha ha .. she is a good puppy and makes me smile 



M&M's mummy said:


> Her coat is just lovely and I reckon you will see more changes as she grows, especially when her adult coat comes through.
> 
> I do love the ones who have unusual colouring and look forward to seeing how she develops.
> 
> Whatever she is she is a pretty girl


I think you are right there Shirley .. she will go lighter when she is clipped as the small amount of sable will be cut out .. oh no ... 

She is so fluffy at the moment .. enjoying the matt free grooming though lol .. a brindle matt that will be a first in my house  



Cockapoodledoo said:


> This is all quite interesting. I'm calling Basil Black and White Parti Roan at the moment! Strictly speaking he is a parti. However, he has a big patch on his back which is roaning and when I eventually clip him, he will have a large blue/grey patch. I really must get these coat changing photos over to you. I'll post some photos maybe on this thread later. I'm wondering if the predominant colour - in Picnic's case, Brindle, is the colour they are known by?
> 
> Love her colour by the way.......whatever it is called!
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen .. please post some pics of Basil .. I would love to have a peep at his roaning patch  ... I do love all our cockapoo coats .. I find it so interesting ..

Yep I think you are right Picnic would be known as Brindle .. as that is her marking for sure ... I just thinks its funny how she now as a very small amount of sable in areas .. although from a distance she looks black .. very practical for our messy walks  ..


----------

